# Stihl FS40c



## heavymachinery2121 (May 28, 2022)

I just bought a Echo Speedfeed 400 head for my Stihl FS40c curved shaft trimmer and none of the female adaptors fit my shaft. It says to use the green one, but it just slides over top of the threads and doesn’t screw on. 

Do I have to take the nut off the bearing housing and pull the stud off and use one of the stud adaptors for it to work?





Any help would be appreciated.


----------

